# Zu alt



## Code56 (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo 
ich habe da eine frage:ich bin 35.und möchte anfagen zu trailen.Bin ich 
zualt  Oder spielt das keine rolle?Ein 20" Bike könnte ich billig
 bekommen.


----------



## Terrorist (23. Februar 2004)

also wenn du trailen willst bist du hier im falschen Forum, aber wenn du Trialen willst dann lass dir sagen ich finde das ALter ist eher nebensächlich klar, wirst sicher kein Weltmeister mehr werden. Aber wenn man Spaß an diesem Sport hat ist das eh nebensächlich.
Fazit: Alter egal!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. Februar 2004)

Beim Trial zählst Du da zu den Grufties !

Ich muss das wissen ich bin 37 und habe auch erst angefangen. Fahre allerdings ein 26°.

Macht riesig Spaß!   

Der eine oder andere Muskelkater läßt sich ziemlich sicher nicht vermeiden. Ich glaube wenn man es nicht gleich übertreibt ist es super gesund. Zumindest für mich als Schreibtischtäter gehören Rückenbeschwerden und Nackenbeschwerden der Vergangenheit an, das ist sicher.

Damit man voran kommt, muss man ziemlich viel trainieren. 3-4 mal die Woche dürften das Minimum sein.

Es gibt viele Anleitungen zu den Techniken, allerdings sind Live - demos die beste Anleitung. Außerdem sieht man sich selbst ja nicht und da sind Tips von denen die's können Super!

Last but not least, es gibt schon noch den einen oder anderen Grufti in unserem alter der gut trialt. Es gibt auch viele die es gerne würden, aber sich irgendwie zurückhalten. Habe schon mit etlichen Vätern von Trial-Kids gesprochen und da haben schon viele Interesse bekundet.

Und dann habe ich da noch einige "erwischt" (Väter) die haben das heimlich ausprobiert. Standen in Schatthausen im Trainingsgelände mit Helm auf und 20° Rad vom Sprössling. Die dachten vormittags und so ist dort niemand der sie sieht. Ja und dann hatten die einen ganz roten Kopf und sagten "Äähm aalsoo ja das Rad hä-hm..." Aber der Helm auf dem Kopf, Schweißperlen auf der Stirn, - da war nix mehr zu machen. Auch der Sohnemann ganz in der Nähe half da nix!

Jaja, das war schon super lustig. Ich verstand gar nicht, warum das denen peinlich war, wo die ja mit mir in bester Gesellschaft waren. Nicht das mir das peinlich war, wenn man mich sah, aber ich kanns ja auch noch nicht so richtig.

Und die "jungen wilden" haben da sowieso keine Betrachtungen im Gegenteil, Ich bekomme Tips und Hilfe bei fast jeder Gelegenheit.

Also, an alle Grufties und solche die es werden wollen, gebt gas, Trial isch Gail!


----------



## Terrorist (23. Februar 2004)

^ja und von meinem Nächsten lohn hol ich meinem Opa auch ein Bike, den der hat ständig Rückenwehweh   

War als Spaß gemeint, ich hätte auch kein Prob damit mit nem "Oldie" ne Runde durch die City zu fahren


----------



## Kaba Klaus (23. Februar 2004)

Hey, da geht es Dir doch glatt wie mir. Ich habe Trial auch erst mit 35/36 entdeckt. Und dann habe ich einen Riesenfehler gemacht: Ich habe mich doch glatt 2 Jahre mein MTB für Trialübungen mißbraucht. Das hat mich ein paar Ketten, eine Kurbel, zwei Ritzelpakete und eine Gabel gekostet - plus Umbauten wie z.B. bessere Bremsen, kurzer steiler Vorbau und gekröpfter Lenker. Und richtig weit bin ich nicht gekommen... Nun habe ich mir letzten Sommer ein 20" geholt und hüpfe auf dem Hinterrrad über den Hof.

Also: zu alt bist Du nicht. Aber spare nicht am Material. Kauf Dir ein vernünftiges Trialbike.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## aramis (23. Februar 2004)

Wie alt war Elmar, als er angefangen hat?


----------



## Code56 (23. Februar 2004)

Sorry ein Schreibfehler,war schon etwas spät  .Danke führ die antworten,
das mit dem Muskelketer ist kein Proplem.Ich habe es auch zuerst mit meinem
Mbt probiert,aber mit 15cm Federweg ist das nicht so toll.Leider gibt es hier in
der Gegend(Basel CH) keinen Club.Auch sonst hat es sehr,sehr wenige Trialfaher.Mit dem 20" hatte ich Glück,der Besitzer ist fast so gross wie ich(193)und er macht mir einen wircklich fairen Preis für das Bike(noch nicht gekauft,kann es aber 14Tage testen).Zeit zum üben habe ich je nach Schicht
sogar auf der Arbeit .
ich wünsche allen eine gute Woche.


----------



## BigJimmele (23. Februar 2004)

Hi !

Hupps, da gehör ich ja mit meine "zarten" 30 noch zu den jungen   .

Kann Dir nur meine Erfahrung kurz schildern: Trial ist einfach geil ! ich fahr (leider) nur noch selten mit meinem Fully im Gelände.

Ok, altersbedingt brauchen wir vielleicht bischen mehr Zeit um was zu lernen (daher glaub ich auch nicht mehr an nen Weltmeister-Titel o. ähnliches bei mir).

Und gesundheitsfördernd ist auch. Hatte beidseitige Schulterprobleme vom Volleyball und dachte schon ich muss das mit Trial aufgeben. Pustekuchen, jedesmal nach nem Trial-Ausritt war ich schmerzfrei.

Also, rauf auf den Hobel.

Mein Tip: Lass Dir ein 20" raus, vielleicht nicht gerade das billigste, denn schon bald merkst einfach wo die Kohle steckt bei den teureren. Und zur Abwechslung würd ich mir ein 26" MTB zusammenklopfen mit kleinem Rahmen.

Je nach Lust & Laune fahr ich mal mit dem großen o. kleinen.

Also, viel Spass ...

PS: Stimmt, Trial-Läufe besuchen und so bringt brutal viel. Und irgendwie sitzt das in uns Alten drinne, dass wir uns bischen schämen da einfach mal bischen mitzuhopsen. Ich machs auch nicht


----------



## Sanitoeter (23. Februar 2004)

Also.. man is ja so alt, wie man sich fühlt...

´N Kumpel von mir (23) fängt jetzt uach grad an mit trial.. mit dem Bike is er letztes Jahr ganz 4 Male gefahren!!! Ich muss ma öfters mit dem losziehen, damit der auch mal Backwheelhops lernt...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Februar 2004)

ich bin auch öffters mit älteren gefahren....nicht das alter ist wichtig sondern die einstellung.


----------



## biketrialer (23. Februar 2004)

endlich ma erwachsene leut im forum und net immer diese teenies.......   
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (23. Februar 2004)

oh mein gott und ich dachte ich bin zu alt wenn ich die vids von den kiddies da sehe ... bin 21 und habe letzen spätsommer so richtig angefangen fahre täglich ein paar stunden komme aber nur mäßig voran. bin evtl untauglich aber immernoch irgendwo motiviert nur wenn ich wohl bald nich lern aufm hinterradel zu stehen dann werd ich traurig...


----------



## elhefe (23. Februar 2004)

Cool! Mit 27 fällt man hier gar nicht auf   

Hab übrigens mit Ende 24 angefangen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Februar 2004)

jetzt kommen die ganzen alten säcke ans tageslicht     

Ich bin auch 21 und hab mit 17 angefangen. jetzt hatte ich ein halbes jahr pause und nun fang ich wieder an. ich hoffe das ich bald wieder meine alte form erlange


----------



## biketrialer (23. Februar 2004)

bin 24 und bin vor vier jahren aufs trialen umgestiegen, vorher so 4 jahre downhillrennen gefahren und davor so 2 jahre bmx
toto


----------



## TRAILER (23. Februar 2004)

ach ja das gut alte alter.


----------



## TRAILER (23. Februar 2004)

ach ja das gut alte alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasforsberg (23. Februar 2004)

Hab so vorm Jahr, so mit 34 angefangen. 
ok, 'nen neuen coustellier, caisso oder
leech wird's wohl nicht mehr aus mir,
hab aber 'ne menge spass. und,
ey der rey ist ja 38, 
bis dann bin bestimmt viel besser  
 

P.S Weiss jemand was aus den "guten alten"
Thierry Girard geworden ist?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Februar 2004)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> oh mein gott und ich dachte ich bin zu alt wenn ich die vids von den kiddies da sehe ... bin 21 und habe letzen spätsommer so richtig angefangen fahre täglich ein paar stunden komme aber nur mäßig voran. bin evtl untauglich aber immernoch irgendwo motiviert nur wenn ich wohl bald nich lern aufm hinterradel zu stehen dann werd ich traurig...



noch keine backwheelhops? Dann machste aber was falsch oder übst zuwenig.


----------



## N3X (24. Februar 2004)

Bin 19 und hab mit 18 das Biken angefangen...

Klappt noch ned so gut!


----------



## LauraPalmer (24. Februar 2004)

@trailkob:

ja des gibts echt echt ned mit dem hinterradlspringen; i hab des am ersten Tag als ich a Trialradl bestieg gschafft, allerdings hab ichs früher am Mountain-bike als ich nu ned mal wußte was trial is, mit spd-pedalen immer gemacht...

probier mal die Übung wenns Lust hast:

Stell das VR auf eine Tischtennisplatte und versuch so a bissl nach links und rechts zu hüpfen - des dürft glei mal gehn;

dann versuch einfach mal das Gewicht nach hinten zu geben(is vielleicht bissl a Überwindung - aber recht viel mehr als nach hinten absteigen kann eh ned passiern) und von der Platte wegzukommen => einfach probiern ein paar mal hintereinander zu hüpfen ohne das das VR wieder die Platte berührt. des machst halt so lang bis Du a bissl a Feeling fürs HR kriegst.

wenn des Intus hast roll mit ein wenig Geschwindigkeit dahin, zieh die Vorderbremse bis das HR hoch kommt => jetzt wirf Dich wieder nach hinten und nutze den Schwung(das sollte alles ein halbwegs runder Ablauf sein) und versuch so aufs HR zu kommen und gleich Deinen Balancepunkt zu finden...

so schätz ich wirst es vielleicht schneller lernen als wenn Du immer gleich versuchst direkt mit Reintreten und nach vorne hüpfen auf den Hinterbock zu kommen...

ja und wennst es dann kannst und mit einem unwahrscheinlich fetten Grinser heimgehst, wird Deine Freundin sicher wissen wie sie Dein durch den Körper schießendes Adrenalien und Deine Dein Hirn aufquellenden Endorphinen zu Ihren Gunsten nutzt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Februar 2004)

ich bin 17 und hab mit 13 angefangen, nur so zum hören


----------



## aramis (24. Februar 2004)

19, mit 14 angefangen...


----------



## trail-kob (24. Februar 2004)

öhm danke das mit der platte und so hat prima gefunzt... es ist ja nicht so das ich nicht rauf komme aufs hintere radel... aber die balance zum ewig so weiter machen bleibt irgendwie aus... scheint mir so... hab heute immerhin 7 hüpfer aufm hinteren radel am stück geschafft..


----------



## johnny.winter (24. Februar 2004)

Zur Beruhigung für alle Greise hier im Forum: bin auch schon knapp 34. Habe mit 5 - 8 zu biken angefangen, mit Trial mit 33. Bin grottenschlecht und übe seit Monaten basics wie Balancieren, Trackstand usw.
Aber Spaß macht es wie verrückt und nur darum geht es doch, oder? Wer will schon contests gewinnen?! Das sollen die Jüngeren mal machen...


----------



## trail-kob (24. Februar 2004)

weise greise worte.. in diesem sinne gn8 für heute ... stay balanced...


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. Februar 2004)

Hey! Hier ne Storry zu diesem Thema.

Ich (37) war neulich mit meinem Sohn (10) trialen bei uns im Dorf. Als ich gerade auf der Friedhofsmauer am Ende ankam und mit mir haderte, ob ich springe oder nicht, kommt so ne alte Frau (ca. 65) angelaufen. Die Frau: "Und- komsch du da runter?" Ich dreh mich mit dem Gesicht zu Ihr und Sie "Huuch ich dacht des isch a Bub!" (Es war ihr wohl peinlich, weil Sie mich geduzt hatte).

( Und Ihr sagt zu mir Opa, - wenn ich Euch erwische  ;-)   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (24. Februar 2004)

mmh ich zähl mich jetzt mal noch zu den Jungen: 23 und mit ca. 15-16 angefangen - allerdings mehr als ein Jahr Pause wegen eines wirklich hohen Drops mit wirklich viel Sturz dabei...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Februar 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> mmh ich zähl mich jetzt mal noch zu den Jungen: 23 und mit ca. 15-16 angefangen - allerdings mehr als ein Jahr Pause wegen eines wirklich hohen Drops mit wirklich viel Sturz dabei...



1 Jahr? WTF
Kannst du etwas mehr zum Sturz schreiben?


----------



## LauraPalmer (25. Februar 2004)

@cc: ja als ich anfing zu trialen, kannte ich keinen anderen Trialer; ich dachte ein Trialer muß verdammt hoch rauf und noch viel höher runter springen können(und hab mich nur in diese Richtung gepusht);

ich bin dann bei einer Schule bei uns runtergesprungen(damlas mit einem 20er: Scott Point zero(ein absolutes anti-rad - gibts jetz sicha nicht mehr zu kaufen); ca. 3,5 Meter hoch und meine Technik war alles andere als ausgefeilt: ich bin nicht mal aufs HR gegangen sondern einfach mit einem Sidehop runter; der Aufprall war so hart, daß es mir sofort den Lenker aus der Hand riß und ich seitlich am Rücken landete; beim Aufstehen hab ich sofort gemerkt, daß etwas nicht mehr stimmt - Rückenschmerzen extrem stark; ja die Diagnose war am Anfang niederschmetternd: 5. und 6. Lendenwirbel zusammengepresst und Bandscheibenvorfall - damals dacht ich, ich könnte nie mehr trialen - das war echt ein Alptraum - zu der Zeit gings psychisch dann auch nicht so gut; lange Zeit sahs auch so aus: Physiotherapie und das ganze Zeugs nutze absolut gar nichts; dann lernte ich aber zufällig einen der besten Wirbelsäuleärzte kennen die es gibt(bzw. damals gab): der sagte dann: 
2 Möglichkeiten: a eine künstliche Bandscheibe hinten rein(er war damals der erste in Europa der sowas machte - was mich nicht gerade sehr beruhigte)
b eine Irgendwastherapie wo ich immer zuerst eine halbe Stunde lang in ein Schlammbad mußte(extrem heiß) und dann in eine Art Maschine eingespannt wurde - auch für ca. eine halbe Stunde; ich entschied mich für b

ja und 6 Wochen später bin ich dann mit meinem neuen Radl was ich mir bald nach dem Sturz kaufte(damit ich in meinen Kopf reinbekam, daß ich irgendwann wieder fahren werde) - allerdings mache ich noch immer Übungen für die Rückenmuskeln und fahre mit einem Stabilisationsgurt(wohl mehr als Placebo gebe ich zu, aber damit gehts mir besser) - aber ich kann echt alles wieder machen zb. bei Shows springe ich auch wieder von knapp drei Meter runter und das tut dem Rücken gar nichts mehr(jetzt halt technisch ein bischen ausgefeilter)

Hatte irgendwer anderer auch mal so einen bösen Rückschlag?


----------



## Terrorist (25. Februar 2004)

ja, wo ich noch bei meinen Eltern wohnte, da hatten wir ne riesen Garage auch so 3 - 4m Und wie bei dir keine technik, aber auch keine Angst oder so. Na ja die Garage wollte ich dann dropen und genau auf der Kante riß meine Shimanoig Kette. Na ja runtergeklatscht und als ich aufwachte lag ich schonim Krankenhaus und das sah aus wie ne 2Kniescheibe im Linken bein, Na ja 3 Ops dann war die Oberschenkelschaffttrümmerfraktur eigentlich ausgestancden das waren 1Monat Krankenhaus und insgesamt 6Monate Therapie.

War auch ganz bitter vor allem weil ich einen 40cm Nagel im Oberschenkel drin hatte mit 4 Schrauben die von Aussen durchgeschraubt waren, also konnte man vol sehen


----------



## Hanxs (25. Februar 2004)

> (damlas mit einem 20er: Scott Point zero(ein absolutes anti-rad - gibts jetz sicha nicht mehr zu kaufen)



@ wimmeretz

Ich fahre das Scott Point Zero heute noch und mit ein paar neuen Teilen geht das auch ganz gut. Nur mit den Parts die serienmäßig verbaut waren war echt kein gutes fahren möglich


@ Topic

Ich bin 22 hab mit 17 angefangen aber das fahren vor 3 Jahren echt hängen lassen. Naja jetzt geht es mit neuer Motivation wieder richtig los. Ich hoffe mit etwas Erfolg  

So denn!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Februar 2004)

allä, ihr seid ja auch bescheuert!!!
von 3,5
bzw.3-4m  runterdroppen  was bringtn des? gar nix!!  
man man man man  

achja mirs auch ma was geiles passiert:
Ich wollte mal nen tipper(grade gelernt, also voll unsicher)
auf sonen 6palleten hohen runden stein machen, komm zu weit unten auf tret einfach feste rein und schwupps lag ich auf der anderen Seite aufm
Gesicht, ins Krankenhaus, mit 4stichen die unterlippen wieder dran genäht, und sonst mit der pinzette die steinchen aus den wunden gepickt.
joa 1Tag schule verpasst, und 2tage später wieder getrialt, egaaaaaaaal
trial macht süchtig, ganz klar


----------



## LauraPalmer (25. Februar 2004)

@hanxs: wollt Dein Radl ned beleidigen - bei mir is halt echt dauernd die Kurbel hingewesen(bzw die 4-Kant-Einsätze), der Standard-Lenker is sofort gebrochen, der Freilauf war sofort hin.........
vielleicht hatte ich auch eine ältere Version wie Du...

@terrorist: wah ich hasse die Shimano-Ketten auch - die sind echt ein Sicherheitsrisiko!!!


----------



## Terrorist (25. Februar 2004)

das derbe ist ja das nicht die nieten rausfallen sondern durch den tretdruck richtig die Glieder platzen, Das ist echt der Hammer. Aber naja.Das muss mal jeder erlebt haben sowas


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Februar 2004)

ich fahr aus dem selben grund aus prizip keine SH ketten.
die HG 93 ist mir glatte 6 mal die woche gerissen...immer gebrochenene glieder..die tagen für trial echt nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (25. Februar 2004)

wenn ich nen riesen spass krieg, denne fang ich mit menem bmx an durch die gegend zu hüpfen*g*wieso reden dann eigentlich so viele von wegen man braucht nen gutes trialbike.............sicher geht damit besser......n schlechtes tuts aber auch, wenn  et sogar mit nem bmx gut geht......


----------



## elhefe (25. Februar 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey! Hier ne Storry zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Die Frau: "Und- komsch du da runter?" Ich dreh mich mit dem Gesicht zu Ihr und Sie "Huuch ich dacht des isch a Bub!" (Es war ihr wohl peinlich, weil Sie mich geduzt hatte).
> 
> ( Und Ihr sagt zu mir Opa, - wenn ich Euch erwische  ;-)   )





  So geht es mir gelegentlich mit irgendwelchen Straßenbahnfahrern, die sich denken, den Bengel mit dem Fahrrad schmeißen wir mal raus. Die sind meistens echt erschrocken, wenn sie mich aus der Nähe sehen (aber nicht, weil ich so häßlich aussehe   ). Die schaffen es meist gar nicht, so schnell ihren pöbligen Wortlaut abzustellen.


@ all alte Säcke (alter>25J)

Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Seniorentrialtreffen veranstalten. Da wir alle womöglich nicht die besten Trialer sind, gewinnt der mit den meisten Haaren auf dem Kopf (oder auf dem Rücken   ).

Bis denne... Tilo

P.S. Watch my signature


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Februar 2004)

ich denk dann muss ich mal Elamr vorbei schicken


----------



## Johnny B. (26. Februar 2004)

Gibts ja nich, ein threat für alte Säcke   
Na denn hallo!
Nen Seniorentreffen hört sich ja ma garnich schlecht an!
Bin 26 und hab mir vor kurzem endlich mal nen Rahmen zum trialen gekauft. Gut, der Rest fehlt noch, aber jetzt hab ich wenigstens nen Anfang!
Hab mit 12-13 das "Trialen" mit meinem bmx-Rad angefangen, bin dann (mit ein paar Jahren Pause) auf ein handelsübliches MTB umgestiegen und freu mich jetzt drauf, mir endlich mal ein richtiges bike zu bauen   
Mal schauen was draus wird!?!

Gruß an die "Alten" 
und die "Kleinen" , die mit 16 schon 1m aufs Hinterrad ziehen


----------



## m.k. (26. Februar 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> @ all alte Säcke (alter>25J)
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Seniorentrialtreffen veranstalten. Da wir alle womöglich nicht die besten Trialer sind, gewinnt der mit den meisten Haaren auf dem Kopf (oder auf dem Rücken   ).



Jawoll, das ist mal ein Vorschlag 
Wenn ich (31, 2 1/2 Jahre Trialpraxis) es irgendwann nochmal schaffe, meine Diss abzugeben, habe ich evtl. auch mal wieder Zeit fuer sowas.

Matthias


----------



## biketrialer (26. Februar 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> @ all alte Säcke (alter>25J)
> Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Seniorentrialtreffen veranstalten. Da wir alle womöglich nicht die besten Trialer sind, gewinnt der mit den meisten Haaren auf dem Kopf (oder auf dem Rücken   ).
> Bis denne... Tilo
> P.S. Watch my signature



in zwei monaten gehör ich auch dazu...(@ all alte Säcke (alter>25J))  
das mit dem senoiorentrialtreffen fänd isch auch ma gut!  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanitoeter (26. Februar 2004)

Woher kommt ihr denn alle?
Wir könnten doch sonst echt mal im Sommer so in Middeldeutschland oder so ein nettes treffen veranstalten!!! Jeder nimmt noch son paar leutz von sich mit und denn rockt die Stadt, die unter uns leiden muss..*fg*


----------



## biketrialer (26. Februar 2004)

wir könnten uns ja in melsungen auf trialgelände treffen das is so bei kassel, is ein gutes gelände und liegt so in mitteldeutschland, oder wir treffen uns in köln zum citycheck das is auch total geil!
toto


----------



## johnny.winter (26. Februar 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> @ all alte Säcke (alter>25J)
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Seniorentrialtreffen veranstalten. Da wir alle womöglich nicht die besten Trialer sind, gewinnt der mit den meisten Haaren auf dem Kopf (oder auf dem Rücken   ).



Sehr gern!  
Allerdings habe ich auch in dieser Disziplin null Chance (leider schon fast Glatze - deshalb fahre ich auch freiwillig mit Helm.  ).


----------



## Sanitoeter (26. Februar 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> oder wir treffen uns in köln zum citycheck das is auch total geil!
> toto




*fg* Jaja, wessen spruch war das midder Definition Citytrial?
"Das mutwillige Praktizieren rechtswidrigen Mißbrauchs...."
Ich ahb das mal meinem Politiklehrer erzählt..der meinte, das wäre so korrekt beschrieben....


----------



## biketrialer (29. Februar 2004)

wie wärs denn mit dem 3.4. da is doch eh trialjam in köln angesagt,wie wärs wenn die ganzen "senioren" auch ma vorbeischaun?
oder??
toto


----------



## FAT A (6. März 2004)

q


----------



## Scrat (6. März 2004)

Na, dann oute ich mich auch mal als "alter" Neuling 

Bin seit heute Besitzer eines 20"-Monty. 'n "Kinderrad", und das mit 26 Jahren 

Vor'n paar Jahren habe ich mal so ein paar Sachen anhand der Serie mit Hans Rey in der Bike ausprobiert (allerdings mit'm MTB mit 50er Rahmenhöhe 
 ).

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich festgestellt, ein bißchen was kann ich noch   

Leider scheint's bei mir in der Gegend (Kaiserslautern) trialmäßig gar keine Leute zu geben  

Servus, Thomas


----------



## biketrialer (7. März 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann oute ich mich auch mal als "alter" Neuling
> Leider scheint's bei mir in der Gegend (Kaiserslautern) trialmäßig gar keine Leute zu geben
> 
> Servus, Thomas



wir könnten uns ma in mainz treffen wenns dir net zu weit is, ich kenne noch ein paar jungs aus koblenz die wollten auch ma mainz checken
toto


----------



## Scrat (7. März 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten uns ma in mainz treffen wenns dir net zu weit is, ich kenne noch ein paar jungs aus koblenz die wollten auch ma mainz checken
> toto



Das wäre mal 'ne Idee, ich bin sowieso im Moment alle paar Wochen (allerdings unter der Woche) in Mainz.

Allerdings... ich kann halt so gut wie nix *seufz*

Servus, Thomas


----------



## SpYk (28. März 2004)

Also ich Triale zwar noch net so wirklich wohne aber gaaaaaanz in der nähe von mainz......2 orte weiter.....das wär ma korekkt den gazen pros zuzugucken    bring dann auch alle biker von hier mit   

   das wär geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steviewonder (3. Mai 2006)

Code56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich habe da eine frage:ich bin 35.und möchte anfagen zu trailen.Bin ich
> zualt  Oder spielt das keine rolle?Ein 20" Bike könnte ich billig
> bekommen.



Hallo auch  

Da sind wir ja wenigstens schon 2  
Ich lebe auch in Basel und hab heute mein Trial Bike bekommen!
Meine ersten Kratzer hab ich auch schon hinter mir  
Also, zum Thema Alter...
Ich bin, naja, fast 31 und hoffentlich noch nicht zu alt!?
Denke aber nicht 
Sag doch mal Bescheid, dann können wir zusammen üben.
Ich kenn hier sonst auch keine Fahrer, es gibt wahrscheinlich auch gar keine 
Würd mich freuen 

Liebe Grüsse, Steffen.


----------



## GrauerPanther (3. Mai 2006)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommt ihr denn alle?
> Wir könnten doch sonst echt mal im Sommer so in Middeldeutschland oder so ein nettes treffen veranstalten!!!


Cool 'n Veteranentreffen, dann können wir mal alle von unsere Wehwehchen erzählen, Ärzte empfehlen und über Medikamente diskutieren 

Hab' übrigens mit jugendlichen 31 oder 32 angefangen und werd' dies Jahr 40 (alter was für ne erschreckende Zahl  ). Solange die Knochen es noch mitmachen, es Spaß mach mit den 'Kids'  zu fahrn, kann ich's nur jedem empfehlen.

@wimmeretz: Fahr übrigens auch mit 'ner kaputten Bandscheibe.


----------



## plazermen (3. Mai 2006)

Dachte schon - ich sei zu alt (26) und wollte das trialen augeben   Jetze seh' ich aber, dass ich  lange noch weitermachen kann. Gut so :]


----------



## habr (7. Mai 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' übrigens mit jugendlichen 31 oder 32 angefangen und werd' dies Jahr 40 (alter was für ne erschreckende Zahl  ). Solange die Knochen es noch mitmachen, es Spaß mach mit den 'Kids'  zu fahrn, kann ich's nur jedem empfehlen.



Äh, Du fährst zusammen mit Leuten im normalen Trial-Alter (=Teenager)?
Dabei würde ich mir irgendwie blöd vorkommen, ausserdem wäre es deprimierend, weil die wahrscheinlich alle zehnmal schneller lernen als ich. Zu wissen dass man langsamer lernt ist eine Sache, das ständig vorgeführt zu kriegen eine andere...

Wie war denn Dein Lerntempo im Vergleich zu den Teenies? Bei mir dauert es ewig bis ich irgendwas lerne. Bis ich z.B. das mit dem Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad (backhop) einigermaßen konnte habe ich über ein Jahr gebraucht. Wenn ich dann lese, dass dafür zwei Monate als normal gelten frage ich mich "Liegt das nur am Alter, mach ich was beim Üben falsch oder bin ich einfach nur untalentiert?".

Ach ja, ich bin 38.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. Mai 2006)

hier ist ein Video von unserem neuen Beginner, Jurij, 45, Baukranfahrer aus Slovenien. Fährt seit ca. 3 Monaten....

http://rapidshare.de/files/19843653/jurij.wmv.html


----------



## GrauerPanther (9. Mai 2006)

habr schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, Du fährst zusammen mit Leuten im normalen Trial-Alter (=Teenager)?



Naja, Teenager sind die auch nich mehr. Sind eher Twens 



			
				habr schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei würde ich mir irgendwie blöd vorkommen, ausserdem wäre es deprimierend, weil die wahrscheinlich alle zehnmal schneller lernen als ich. Zu wissen dass man langsamer lernt ist eine Sache, das ständig vorgeführt zu kriegen eine andere...



Is doch wurscht, ob die andern schneller besser werden. Solange die sich nich drüber lustig machen. Man kann sich schließlich auch was bei denen abgucken. Wenn die Leute nett sind, is mir das alter egal.



			
				habr schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war denn Dein Lerntempo im Vergleich zu den Teenies? Bei mir dauert es ewig bis ich irgendwas lerne. Bis ich z.B. das mit dem Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad (backhop) einigermaßen konnte habe ich über ein Jahr gebraucht. Wenn ich dann lese, dass dafür zwei Monate als normal gelten frage ich mich "Liegt das nur am Alter, mach ich was beim Üben falsch oder bin ich einfach nur untalentiert?".



Gut Ding will halt Weile haben. Is bei mir immer extrem davon abhängig wieviel Zeit ich grad hab. Wenn Du jedes Wochenende wieder von vorne anfängst dauert's halt länger. Solange ich überhaupt noch was dazulern is es ok.


----------



## wired.erb (9. Mai 2006)

hallo leute,

zu alt is doch unsinn. wieso soll das weniger spass machen wenn mal aelter ist. ich fang jetz auch an und bin 36 (aber nicht weiter sagen  ).
ein nachteil ist, dass es schmerzhafter ist sich auf die fresse zu packen als noch vor 10 oder 15 jahren. dafuer sinkt die frustrationsgrenze...

gruss

robert


----------



## elhefe (9. Mai 2006)

Auch wenn man in der "Trialszene" sich Respekt durch fahrerisches Können erarbeiten kann, hab ich doch festgestellt, dass durchaus einen gewissen (und berechtigten  ) Respekt vorm Alter gibt.

Und ausgelacht wird unter Trialern sowieso nicht. Aber das ist ja altersunabhängig.


----------

